# Good pet?!



## beanb142002 (Jan 31, 2009)

What is a good pet that does not require a heat source, live/frozen mice, relatively inexpensive to purchase and maintain, and will live comfortably in a 20 gal. aquarium?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 31, 2009)

...one crested gecko? You're not going to find too terribly many animals that fit this category, nearly every reptile/amphibian is going to need a heat source. A rubber boa also wouldn't, but if you're against even frozen mice that won't work. 

I think pet mice can be kept in aquariums, although rats must have a wire cage for ventilation.


----------



## OTwolfe (Jan 31, 2009)

Triops. They're wicked awesome.


----------



## El Viejo (Jan 31, 2009)

How about small mammals (rodents like mice, hamsters or gerbils) or fish?


----------



## Mina (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd go with a crested gecko.  They are easy to take care of and super cute.


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 1, 2009)

..whirligig beetles!


----------



## Endagr8 (Feb 1, 2009)

Mina said:


> I'd go with a crested gecko.  They are easy to take care of and super cute.


They don't require any extra heat? What temps should they be kept at?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Feb 1, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> They don't require any extra heat? What temps should they be kept at?


Room temperature, between 70 and 80 degrees. Kept much warmer than that, they can get sick or die.

http://www.pangeareptile.com/id52.htm


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 1, 2009)

A really big tarantula?


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 1, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> ..whirligig beetles!


dude....YES


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Feb 1, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> ..whirligig beetles!


Are those actually kept in captivity? That's kind of awesome.


----------



## rollinkansas (Feb 1, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Are those actually kept in captivity? That's kind of awesome.


Id venture to say that nearly every animal you can think of is being kept in captivity.


----------



## Takumaku (Feb 1, 2009)

A black milksnake (Lampropeltis triangulum gaigeae) is one of the few snakes which doesn't need additional heat, even during the winter.  A juv. can be housed in a 20 gallon tank, but adults need a tank a bit bigger.  Since no additional heat is needed, a simple [and cheap] rubbermaid container will do nicely.


----------



## Dave (Feb 1, 2009)

Pet rocks come in all different colors, are clean, never eat mice, live very comfortably in a 20 gal. container, and except for the exotic varieties, are usually inexpensive. They can live at any temperature. Keep them in the oven, keep them in the freezer, keep them in your room, it doesn't matter, really. Granite tends to be very calm and handleable, while quartz is commonly nervous, but very beautiful. Some of the dwarf exotic types are much more rare and therefore expensive like diamonds, but definitely worth keeping. Just as a side note, diamonds, if you can afford them, are very, very tame and love to ride around on fingers all day. While it's said dogs are a man's best friend, they say diamonds are a girl's best friend. I hope this helps.


----------



## johnharper (Feb 1, 2009)

I would go with a crested gecko or a rubber boa. The cresteds are very cool and entertaining to watch and also the little jumps they make are cute. I have 5 females. Never owned any rubber boas though they are on my endless wish list. Some day I will have a building for the business.

John


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Feb 2, 2009)

johnharper said:


> or a rubber boa


OP said no mice.


----------



## Jwwjr (Feb 2, 2009)

Dave said:


> Pet rocks come in all different colors, are clean, never eat mice, live very comfortably in a 20 gal. container, and except for the exotic varieties, are usually inexpensive. They can live at any temperature. Keep them in the oven, keep them in the freezer, keep them in your room, it doesn't matter, really. Granite tends to be very calm and handleable, while quartz is commonly nervous, but very beautiful. Some of the dwarf exotic types are much more rare and therefore expensive like diamonds, but definitely worth keeping. Just as a side note, diamonds, if you can afford them, are very, very tame and love to ride around on fingers all day. While it's said dogs are a man's best friend, they say diamonds are a girl's best friend. I hope this helps.


I am so getting one now.. thanks dave


----------



## Dave (Feb 2, 2009)

Glad I could help, Jwwjr


----------



## davidbarber1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dave said:


> Pet rocks come in all different colors, are clean, never eat mice, live very comfortably in a 20 gal. container, and except for the exotic varieties, are usually inexpensive. They can live at any temperature. Keep them in the oven, keep them in the freezer, keep them in your room, it doesn't matter, really. Granite tends to be very calm and handleable, while quartz is commonly nervous, but very beautiful. Some of the dwarf exotic types are much more rare and therefore expensive like diamonds, but definitely worth keeping. Just as a side note, diamonds, if you can afford them, are very, very tame and love to ride around on fingers all day. While it's said dogs are a man's best friend, they say diamonds are a girl's best friend. I hope this helps.


LOL. Good stuff Dave. Welcome to the boards.

David


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Feb 4, 2009)

Rubber boas would be nice i agree!


----------



## bhoeschcod (Feb 4, 2009)

a colony of beetles,seamonkeys,triops[i had no luck with em],maybe ants but youll need a queen ant and it will need to be ecscape proof or a big vivaruim with plants and dart frogs.thats all i can think of


----------



## dtknow (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't believe no one mentioned newts/salamanders! They are PERFECT for this. They do not need mice, live fine at room temp, and are probably the cheapest herp pets to maintain. They don't need all those fancy vitamin/mineral supplements if you vary the diet once in a while...and are fine on the staple of earthworms. Those mentioning snakes remember no mice! Crested geckos are not a bad choice but not exactly cheap to maintain with their feeding needs also.(though they are probably one of the better reptile pets in that regard). Alot of the other ideas are either too small, too hard to get, or delicate in other ways.

Before you think newts are boring...they come in all different colors/sizes. If you want something big that you can watch smash prey items, go with spanish ribbed newts, or tiger salamanders. Small and colorful? Different species of firebelly or European newts. Crested newts are great. 

The only disadvantage is that many species need to be kept cool...but not all. Japanese swordtail newts, Spanish ribbed newts, and a few others are fine with quite warm temperatures.

Here's an example of a species I'll be raising this year
http://wdfw.wa.gov/fish/ans/identify/species_images/triturus_dobrogicus.jpg
http://www.caudata.org/cc/images/species/Triturus/Triturus_dobrogicusBORK.jpg
www.caudata.org for more info and breeders.


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm still pushin for whirligigs!


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2009)

davidbarber1 said:


> LOL. Good stuff Dave. Welcome to the boards.
> 
> David


Thanks, I'm glad to be here. If I'm totally honest though, I keep all my pet rocks in my arachnid cages.


----------

